# Show me your leopard appy PLEASE



## LC Farm (Dec 7, 2008)

It was love at first sight when I first saw Piano Man. Was so happy to see him in the calander for January. He also won (on another site) picture of the day and i believe also pict. of the month. I have been saving my money for a mare that looks just like him for a couple of years and said I wouldn't buy until I found her. Now a mare that we have admired for four years is for sale so I might be in trouble. She is a few points away from her HOF and she is black and white. Did I say that black and white is my favorite. I believe that enough people are breeding awsome horses that if you keep looking you can get your favorite color without giving up anything on conformation. Please show me your leopards and make me drool. It is gonna be tough deciding as the mare was great when I got to drive her finger tip control. HELP


----------



## horsehug (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is my little coming three year old CCMF Carousel Calypso. He is a very easy keeper but I love him even chubby  And as he matures more I think he will probably get easier to stay in shape especially during breeding season .......... Lots more pix of him on my stallion page  He is actually seal brown with the cream gene instead of black. He has been tested for both cream and the brown agouti and is homozygous for brown.

Susan O.


----------



## joyenes (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome to the love of spots!! You have great taste by admiring Piano Man. He is an absolutely incredible horse! Critter Creek has several awesome appys



I had the opportunity to be able to purchase a few over the years from Ginny, I have also had success with my own breeding program in the last several years. My main guy is JNR'S Medicine Man is is a young 20 year old black leopard. What an awesome find when I was looking for the start of my program.I believe this guy was way ahead of his time. He has great type, movement and personality to boot.






A son of Medicine Man, Pleasant Views Simply Irresistible is a black near leopard. He will be driving this year and had a fantastic year in Halter.






This is my daughter of Medicine Man foaled this past year. Pleasant Views I'm Spot tacular. I have some high hopes for this girl.






This is my newest addition I acquired from Ginny at Critter Creek and Diane from Castle Rock.CCMF Castle Rocks Little Spotty Man a son to Sweatwaters Texas Spotty. I just love this guy and he has already been proving himself to be an awesome show horse. I think he is going to cross well with my Medicine Man daughters.




`

Heres another guy bred from Critter Creek a son to White Cloud. Angel Ridge Buck Spotted.






Enjoy the pictures. Joyce


----------



## SHANA (Dec 7, 2008)

This is my black leopard appy, can't really see his spots well in his winter fuzzies but their is a summer picture on my website. His name is Iles Spotted Fever.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 7, 2008)

This is our A/R black leopard appaloosa stallion "Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo" that is a Multiple AMHR National Champion, Reserve National Champion, Multiple World Show Champion, AMHR National All Star Champion and various other Top Tens in Driving, Halter, and Multi-Color which does produce colorful foals. Monte is retired from the showring and is home entertaining the ladies.






This is a 2007 foal from our Monte Carlo named "Coventry Lane's Hollywood Diva" which she was a 2008 and 2007 AMHR National Champion, Top Ten in Halter, Top Ten in Futurity, and a World Show Champion. She has had a very successful show season and we are looking forward in showing her in 2009 as well. Monte also has sired a 2007 black blanket appaloosa colt that is listed on our website under the Sales Page.











This is another one of our leopard stallions that is a A/R 31 inch blue eyed buckskin named "Running Creeks Dot's My Buckeroo" that will be covering some of our mares in 2009 here.


----------



## Carrie12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Those are some nice horses posted. LCFarm, I been to Critter Creek and seen Piano Man first hand and he is nicer than even his photos.


----------



## Reble (Dec 7, 2008)

This is my gal and her sire etc. She is a few spot leopard


----------



## Carrie12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's one of my favorite pictures of Piano Man.






I got permission from Critter Creek to post it. My good friend bought a leopard colt and two leopard fillies from them and loves them.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 7, 2008)

I spent most of yesterday working on collages before I saw this thread, but these fit right in.

This is Cats Baby Ruth - she doesn't have many spots and you can't see what she does have on these, but I promise they're there.






This is Captain Crunch - the boss of the barn.






This is Poston's Royal Ranger - my first mini - who grew too tall but is much loved anyway.






And, last but not least, my big guy who started my love affair with leopards. This is JWS Diabolo (aka Dee).


----------



## joylee123 (Dec 7, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Here's a fellow I just sold out to Nevada, LHR Tattoo'd Twizzler. He will be finished in CDE and pairs driving at Tanglewood Farms in California.[/SIZE] He has so much potential. The driving picture below was his first local show with only 6-8 hours under harness. I think once he is finished, he will be awesome




















[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## LC Farm (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you for posting your pictures. I loved seeing your spots.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's my spotted fella, black near leopard plus splash stallion:






I too was lucky enough to meet Piano Man in person this past March










Ginny was fantastic, sooo nice and fun to talk to... Joyce believe I actually met your leopard fella down there too (was name Florida Spotty right?)

Piano Man is one of my ultimate favorites, BUT have to admit their new fella Applauze is right up there too!



:wub


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 7, 2008)

Estes Spotted Eagle

Here is a link to my fillies father who is an awesome leopard appy


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is my leopard, CR Lakota Renegade. His sire is Carousel Designer Legacy. My Renegade has many leopards in his background too.

Here he is just out in the pasture this spring.........


























Oh, and she's not a leopard, but a near leopard (due to dark legs and head) This is Vixen, my 'fluffy' mare.


----------



## ohmt (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's a head shot of my leopard boy...Valley View He's a Preacher Man.

He's a bay leopard appaloosa.


----------



## joyenes (Dec 8, 2008)

> Joyce believe I actually met your leopard fella down there too (was name Florida Spotty right?)


Yes his AMHA name is CCMF CastleRocks Florida Spotty. He is one gorgeous boy, can't wait for him to turn 3 so I can drive him.. Your boy is looking good.





Lori I love Carosaul Designer Legacy, your guy is very nice too


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 8, 2008)

I LOVE leopards





My stallion VFG El Arelquin
















And my mare Lot-A-Dot Queen


----------



## New2Minis (Dec 8, 2008)

I LUV



LUV



LUV



Appy's especially Leopards!

I have a biggie Appy Gelding, Tonka






AND a biggie colt out of my Arabian mare, that I sold as a 3 year oldomyno's Spotted Dream


----------



## hairicane (Dec 9, 2008)

I love all the appys but leopards wonderful! Here are some of mine.

This is Icee our blue eyed buckskin leopard stallion soon to be 3 years old. He is beauty










This is Icee as a new colt with his lovely mom who also carries the cream gene and has blue eyes. Firewater, the dam, is a lovely mare in her own right an d im proud to own her.






This is Dreamer another great producing colorful mare of ours. Her filly at ssside is ending up a near leopard too.






This is spotted Lady a bay leopard mare we have. She is shown heavy in foal, we cant wait to see what she has.






This is Tical a chestnut leopard appy shownn with her 2007 filly.






Here are more of our younger generation of loud appys

This is Cheyenne our home bred fiily sired by our Orion son Slate out of Gala. Definitely a keeper!






This is Dreamer(pictured above) and Slates filly. Another homebred keeper
















We have more but u get the idea


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 9, 2008)

* Well I am not an appy fan but there are a few horses on hear that i would NOT mind owning. Gorgeous horses!!



*


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Joyenes!! Jessi, love that mare Queen!! What a pretty head and neck, a beautiful face!!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Laurie! I absolutely LOVE her head and neck




I haven't been able to get a photo that shows how pretty it is in person, even better than the photos


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, she must be stunning cause a couple of your pics just made me fall in love! Her leopard spots are just the icing on the cake....

Hmmm, if I map out where you live from my house.... see if I can sneak in through the back at night....... LOL


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is Little America's Kickapoo Joy Boy...


----------



## Reble (Dec 12, 2008)

Tony said:


> Here is Little America's Kickapoo Joy Boy...


Now what is his height Tony?


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL Laurie  The goats and donkeys will give you away, they're AWESOME alarms 

Jessi


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2008)

Reble said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Little America's Kickapoo Joy Boy...
> ...


He's between 29 & 30.


----------



## Reble (Dec 12, 2008)

He's between 29 & 30.

He is put together nicely and colour to boot...


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 12, 2008)

Lot-O-Dots Prissy Britches






WTBS Escapades Blue Rose






Flying A La Belle Nikkita






DRK Sheeze Gonna Wow Ya


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is my Junior Stallion CCMF Carousel Carnival, full brother to Susan O's Calypso. He is a smokey seal brown, looks more buckskin right now.






And my previous Senior stallion black leopard, Chips, now a gelding and co-owned with Shorthorsemom (forum name) in training to drive.











Chip's son Cash owned by Shorthorsemom, they are best buddies.


----------



## drk (Dec 12, 2008)

*Here is Toyland Tino Trix*
















*Toyland Peekaboo and DRK Sheez Gona Wow Ya*






*Harlwood Shoot For The Sky and Toyland Charina*






*And My Full Sized Christmas present to myself... CTR Candelaro Eclat*


----------



## hairicane (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow Diane, I love your big spotty!!!





There sure are some beautiful loud appys on here


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, They are all beautiful!!..


----------



## drk (Dec 14, 2008)

hairicane said:


> Wow Diane, I love your big spotty!!!



Thank You.... He is a big boy and a super sweetheart. I cannot wait till he is old enough to ride


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow Diane, watcha gonna do with that pretty big boy??!

Jessi... darn, I'll have to think of a Plan B, LOL


----------



## drk (Dec 15, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> Wow Diane, watcha gonna do with that pretty big boy??!


First of all he will become my new best friend !!! and then we will be riding partners when he is old enough.

I love to ride and I haven't had a full sized riding horse since I was in my 20's (don't even want to say how many years ago that was)...LOL

But My love of Appaloosas, and my passion for riding has brought us together and I'm very excited to have him.


----------

